# cannula changes - nightmare



## hkk1970 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, Harrys cannula changes are becoming increasingly difficult and stressfull. He wont keep still , holds his legs up and covers his tummy area with his hands and then there is the screaming "i dont want this in anymore"

Ive had several punches in the face and often me and my husband get really stressed about it , this is all happening upstairs while my other poor 7 year old boy is downstairs all on his own.

We end up having to hold him down, which is horrendous but obviously the stronger he gets the worse it may become.

Im not sure whether its the pain of the needle going in or he is just adamant he doesnt want it in.

Is there a freezing solution/gel that can be put on before we insert, though we do already use safe skin because he gets itchy skin without that sprayed on.

thanks again

Helen
x


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi, we use emla cream on tummy as daughter finds it is painful there. No problems on her bot. TBH also with tum to begin with we had to bribe her with treats alongside emla cream if she didn't make a fuss. Could you show him some kids on you tube getting theirs inserted very bravely my daughter loves to watch others doing this.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, I'd recommend emla cream too (you can get it on prescription).  You need to put it on his site 30-60 minutes before you want to do the cannula insertion, and cover it with a tegaderm dressing, then remove and wipe away before doing the insertion.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 26, 2013)

I find if i hit the same spot it makes you jump. Same if on mdi.  I allways have just come out of bath/shower then do change. Skin is more refreshed & softer. Must be special washing up liquid     I know you are doing your best good luck !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 27, 2013)

Heartbreaking reading this thread. I can't imagine what that must be like for a parent.

Apologies I have *NO* idea if this would be the case for a small person but...

Have you considered manual insertion? Some of the 'shock' of a spring-loaded kerplunker might be reduced by an actual person putting the set in (more gently)? You could practice on yourself first with a spare set so that you get a feel for how swiftly you need to push them in.

I've not done it very often, but many people swear by manual insertion and they seemed to create only half the 'sensation' of spring loaded ones when I have done them. With metal sets (sure-T on Medtronic) it was entirely pain-free. Though you do need to change metal sets at 2 days, of course.


----------



## bev (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Helen,

Like others have said try emla cream.I would also think about moving the site to his bottom as more flesh and he wont be able to see what your doing. Also distraction techniques work well - perhaps let him play a game on an ipad or similar as a treat (something he wouldnt normally be allowed to do) or have a little treat. Sorry if you have already tried all this!Bev


----------



## Redkite (Sep 27, 2013)

I may have mentioned this before, but when my son was newly diagnosed aged 4 and on injections (he HATED them), we bought him a large piggy bank, and every time he had to have a lancet pricking his finger or an injection, he would get a "prickle penny" to put in the piggy bank.  When it was filled up there would be a trip to the toy shop.  Bribery is sometimes helpful, and it's nice for him to see something good coming out of having diabetes


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 27, 2013)

hkk1970 said:


> Hi everyone, Harrys cannula changes are becoming increasingly difficult and stressfull. He wont keep still , holds his legs up and covers his tummy area with his hands and then there is the screaming "i dont want this in anymore"
> 
> Ive had several punches in the face and often me and my husband get really stressed about it , this is all happening upstairs while my other poor 7 year old boy is downstairs all on his own.
> 
> ...



As Mike says try manual insertion. From a personal point of view I find the insertion devices cause more pain imaginary and true than manual insertion.
If your son is totally resistant this method then it's back to MDI for him as no point what so ever in making him so upset as he is.

I also hope he had a painful reprimand from you for the punch in the face you received from him.


----------



## hkk1970 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,thanks for the advice. We will try the cream. We do manually insert,  we havnt got the spring loader ones, think that would make things worse!!!!

We have tried lots of bribery, but nothing works. Hopefully, things will get better as he gets older..

Helen xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 27, 2013)

Cream is definitely worth a try, if it works ask for it on prescription. Most pharmacies will have a stock if you go in and ask.
Remember to big up to your son that it's "magic cream" and he won't feel anything, that this is what other children use and they are able lie still and be very brave because it doesn't hurt etc etc Fingers crossed


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 7, 2013)

Just went to the INPUT exhibition this weekend and came across 'Buzzy' which might be worth investigating HKK?

It uses a combination of an icepack and vibration to 'confuse' the nerve endings and block pain signals with distraction. Pain reduction of up to 80% is mentioned on their website.

Might be worth a try? There's a link to their site here (look for the bee halfway down the page) www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2013/10/input-out-west-truro.html


----------



## Redkite (Oct 7, 2013)

Lots of parents use Buzzy when their child is going for annual blood tests or flu jabs.


----------



## hkk1970 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ah, thank you for thinking of me. Will take a look.

The past 3 cannula changes have been yet again horrendous, so much so he tensed up and we have had 3 blockages, so obviously cannula not inserted correctly. He went up to 25 last night which as you can imagine was worrying. I was up every hour making sure he had come down, therefore am shattered today and trying to get through the day without nodding off at work !!

Helen


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 7, 2013)

hkk1970 said:


> Ah, thank you for thinking of me. Will take a look.
> 
> The past 3 cannula changes have been yet again horrendous, so much so he tensed up and we have had 3 blockages, so obviously cannula not inserted correctly. He went up to 25 last night which as you can imagine was worrying. I was up every hour making sure he had come down, therefore am shattered today and trying to get through the day without nodding off at work !!
> 
> Helen



Was your son ok with injections ? Just wondering if it may be worthwhile having a bit of a break from the pump to break this cycle ? It sounds incredibly stressful on all of you. Hope you manage some sleep tonight and hope it all eases up soon. TC


----------

